# Yellow and white honey comb



## Don't_worry_bee_happy! (Mar 29, 2011)

A while ago i did a first insepction on my bee hives. When i looked at the frames, there was white and yellow comb. What does this mean? ( I did notice most of the yellow honey comb was filled up with brood, not the white. So is the yellow honeycomb where they keep their brood?)


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

It won't be long that yellow comb will be black, the color changes due to the leftovers from brood rearing.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Each bee that emerges leaves a cocoon behind. This gives the comb the yellow, then tan, then brown, then dark brown color. The bees seem to prefer having brood in the "used" comb and the queen will lay there in preference to brand new white comb. Of course if it's all new she has no choice.


----------



## wcubed (Aug 24, 2008)

Old literature tells us that all new wax is snow white - no pigment, but that is not true. Wax makers that tanked up on darker nectar or honey produce decided yellowish new wax. The early season new wax here, when the dark nectar of redbud is coming in, is often yellow. Fall dark nectars do the same thing. If you would like some red or blue comb, add food coloring to your syrup.
Walt.


----------

